# Got Lucky.....



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

They flew in this morning. Not a full box, but a half. It took me 5 minutes to grab the box ravenously from the UPS man, stash them and light one up. Loved it! I also got word from the guy that he had his hands on the Dirty rat and it got rave reviews. He's very hopeful that D.E. will release it soon. I've recently re-entered the world of the leaf and this is my first score that's got me uber pleased. -JD


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

J Daly said:


> They flew in this morning. Not a full box, but a half. It took me 5 minutes to grab the box ravenously from the UPS man, stash them and light one up. Loved it! I also got word from the guy that he had his hands on the Dirty rat and it got rave reviews. He's very hopeful that D.E. will release it soon. I've recently re-entered the world of the leaf and this is my first score that's got me uber pleased. -JD


Nice looking toasted pig, hummmm pig, I want Pig!!:target::target::target:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm


Bacon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

......


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ......


LOL what a kiss!!:drama::drama:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice lookin pigs there.... those pics got me drooling....... wow.. i have got to get my hands on some pigs...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

J Daly said:


> They flew in this morning. Not a full box, but a half. It took me 5 minutes to grab the box ravenously from the UPS man, stash them and light one up. Loved it! I also got word from the guy that he had his hands on the Dirty rat and it got rave reviews. He's very hopeful that D.E. will release it soon. I've recently re-entered the world of the leaf and this is my first score that's got me uber pleased. -JD


Wow...that's a really nice way to re-enter!! I think mine was a Garcia y Vega or something of equal quality. 

Great pics, too. Love that ash!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet looking pigs!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I smell Bacon!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice James and in case I missed ya in the new puffer forum, welcome to Puff!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I've also heard about the rat, tempted to head to New Orleans in August. Called a local shop and put in an order for the Flying Pigs.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pigs look good


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

No wonder you can't find those things anywhere. They even look good after being disfigured.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> No wonder you can't find those things anywhere. They even look good after being disfigured.


Yeah. It's unclear after talking with a couple B&Ms if Drew Estate has any left. Some say no, others say they are still expecting further shipments.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> No wonder you can't find those things anywhere. They even look good after being disfigured.


You've got to love the BOTL attitude in the pursuit of a pig!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you posted in this thread:

9405 5036 9930 0207 6938 06


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I love those Flying Pigs! Enjoy!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

very hard to find indeed.


----------

